# humane society



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

Perhaps it would be an idea to find out just exactly what the law says. If the humane society is not following the law, you can report them. If the law is too lax, you can contact the proper representative to ask for tougher laws. There is always something that can be done, especially if you feel strongly, and it sounds like you do. Keep on going up the ladder! And keep on caring with a passion. You sound like a wonderful advocate for our dear horsey friends.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

yes i think its the law that is too lax; here in uk if the animal has water they dont seem able to do much, i think its been changed to having basic needs met, but to be honest, that doesnt seem to make much difference. the more people who have the courage to take an action to speak out, or get up petitions, and never give up on behalf of the animals, the more liklihood that more will be done; if we turn a blind eye, things will never change.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, what you're talking about are the local ACOs, and not the humane society. 

The ASPCA is the governing body for the state SPCAs, and the ACOs fall under their jurisdiction, as well as the legislation concerning the county in which they work.

Depending on where you live, the only things that _legally_ have to be provided are food and water. Shelter doesn't even have to be provided in some places.

Hay _is_ considered food, regardless of whether or not you think it's edible. Some people never feed grain, and I only feed a smidge of it. Healthy horses who are getting good quality hay and plenty of it, rarely need grain. So on that point, as long as the horses are getting hay and water, they _are_ being fed.

You need to know your state and county laws before you continually harass the ACOs about 'doing something'. If the letter of the law is being maintained by the horse owner, the ACO's hands are legally tied.

So the first thing _you_ need to do, is research your local laws concerning the care and welfare of animals.

It's nice to be passionate about something, but you need to educate yourself before you can successfully fight the powers that be. I know how frustrating it is, because I'm going through the same thing where I live.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know if you know this but the sheriff's/ police department have to go and intervene before the humane society can. Everyone thinks that the humane society can just go in and do whatever they want, but they can't. 
My mom is the manager of a humane society here, and there have been numerous calls on a small farm that has two horses- there are people calling everyday about them (we drive by this on the way home so we know what the horses look like.. they aren't even in bad shape but the barn that they have is old and not in very good shape so people automatically call and say that their horses are being abused.) we tell EVERYONE who calls about them that they must call the sheriffs department first and get them to check it out.. 
So if you think that they humane society is blowing people off, then you should know that they can't deal with it until something is done. They do not have the rights to do anything about it until the police get involved. If you have a humane law officer that works in your county, try and get in contact with them- or call the sheriff's department until you get them to go out.. 
I know you're just trying to help the horses, but having multiple people call the humane society is just going to annoy them as they probably have hundreds of other animals that they can help.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Actually, what you're talking about are the local ACOs, and not the humane society.
> 
> The ASPCA is the governing body for the state SPCAs, and the ACOs fall under their jurisdiction, as well as the legislation concerning the county in which they work.
> 
> ...


An excellent post, SR!


----------

